# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  Երջանի՞կ եք արդյոք դուք

## Armen2222

Այս թեմայում կուզենաի քննարկենք թե ինչ բան է երջանկությունը և երջանիկ եք արդյոք?

----------


## kristal

Չորս ամիսա ինձ համարում եմ աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը :Hands Up:  ,քանի որ գտել եմ նրան ով ինձ սիրում է անսահման, և պարգևում է երջանկություն :Love:  
Կյանքում պետք է լինի մեկը ում կողքին դու քեզ ապահով կզգաս :Blush:  

Իսկ երջանկությունը դա այն է երբ ամեն ինչ քո սրտով է :Ok:  
Ես սիրում եմ և սիրված եմ ահա ամենամեծ երջանկությունը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես երջանիկ եմ ու վերջ: Ով ինչ ուզում է, թող ասի: Չկա ավելի մեծ երջանկություն, քան գիտակցելը, որ Աստված քեզ սիրում է:

----------

Հայուհի (26.04.2010)

----------


## Taurus

> Ես երջանիկ եմ ու վերջ: Ով ինչ ուզում է, թող ասի: Չկա ավելի մեծ երջանկություն, քան գիտակցելը, որ Հովոն գնում ա բանակ:


 :LOL:  մտքերդ ճիշտ արտահայտի:
 :Tongue:  
Իսկ երջանկությունը կարելի է միանշանակ սահմանել? :Think:

----------


## Shauri

> Երջանիկ եք արդյոք դուք?


Հենց այսօ՞ր: Այո, հենց այսօր ու հենց այս պահին անչափ երջանիկ եմ...
Իսկ թե ինչ է եղել երեկ ու ինչ կլինի վաղը... դա արդեն էական չի  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ես դժբախտ մարդ եմ...

----------


## Angelina

> Ես դժբախտ մարդ եմ...


Եթե դու քո տարիքը ճիշտ ես գրել, ապա թույլ տուր ասեմ, որ դու այն հասկում ես, որ քո կյանքը նոր- նոր է սկսում, ինչո՞ւ ես դժբախտ: Ուզում եմ, որ անպայման ասես: Մի՞ գուցե ես քեզ օգնեմ:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Այս թեմայում կուզենաի քննարկենք թե ինչ բան է երջանկությունը և երջանիկ եք արդյոք?


Իսկ դու գիտես, թե ի՞նչ է երջանկությունը:

----------


## Armen2222

Նախ ասեմ, որ հնարավոր չէ միանշանակ սահմանել, թե երջանկությունը այս կամ այն բանն է:  Բայց մոտավորապես կփորձեմ իմ պատկերացումը տալ երջանկության մասին: 
Ինձ թվում է երջանիկ լինելու համար շատ բան պետք չէ` լինել քո սիրած մարդկանց հետ, սիրել, լինել սիրված: Մնացածը արդեն երկրորդական բաներ են: Ամեն ինչ կախված է մարդու մտածելակերպից: Կան մարդիկ որոնք միայն պահանջում են շրջապատից և իրենց` երջանիկ չլինելու մեջ մեղադրում են սրան, նրան և  իրենց բախտին` չհասկանալով որ երջանկության բանալին թաքնված է հենց իրենց մտածելակերպի մեջ:
Կան մարդիկ , որոնք այս կամ այն պատճառով իրոք չեն կարող իրենց երջանիկ զգալ: 
Ամեն ինչ  կախված է նրանից թե դու ինչպես ես ընկալում աշխարհը:
Ես երջանիկ եմ:

----------


## Anul

չէ  :Sad:

----------


## Lionne_en_Chasse

Օրական մի քանի ժամ երջանիկ եմ

----------


## Guest

Երջանկությունը դա հոգեվիճակ է, երբ դու գտնվում ես ռեզոնանսի մեջ քո շրջապատի հետ: Զգում ես այն, որ դու օգուտ ես տալիս մարդկությանը: Երբ սիրում ես և սիրվում ես:
Ես երջանիկ չեմ :Sad: 

Իսկ ավելի լավ արդեն ասվել ա, և ոչ մի անգամ:

Լինել երջանիկ՝ գտնել այն մարդուն, ով քեզ նախանձում է: (Ժուլ Ռենար)

Մահից առաջ ոչ ոքի չի կարելի անվանել երջանիկ: (Սոլոն)

Երջանկությունը դա լավ առողջությունն է և վատ հիշողությունը (Ալբերտ Շվեյցեր)

Դժվար չե լինել երջանիկ, եթե դու ապտիմիստ ես: (Լեո Կամպյոն)

Երբեք մի համարի երջանիկ նրան, ով երջանկությունից կախվածություն ունի: (Սենեկա)

Մարդը միշտ զբաղված ա իր երջանկությունը փնտրելու հարցով: Բայց իրական երջանկությունը նրանում ա, որ նա զբաղված ա: (Ալեն)

Հարցրու քեզ, արդյոք երջանիկ ես, և կդադարես երջանիկ լինել: (Ջոն Ստյուարտ Միլլ)

Մարդուն երջանիլ սարքելը աշխարհի արարման խնդիր չեր: (Զագմունդ Ֆռեյդ)

Երջանիկ կյանք չի լինում, կան երջանիկ օրեր: (Անդրե Տերյե)

Որոշնորին երջանկության համար հերիք չի միայն երջանկությունը (Ստանիսլավ Եժի Լեց)

Մարդ կարա երջանիկ լինի, եթե դա իր կյանի նպատանը չե (Ջորջ Օռուելլ)

Եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինես՝ եղիր երջանիկ: (Կոզյմա Պռուտկով)

----------


## Kita

> Լինել երջանիկ՝ գտնել այն մարդուն, ով քեզ նախանձում է: (Ժուլ Ռենար)


ես ինձ ավելի դժբախտ եմ զգում դրանից, ավելի լավ է չմախանձեն և քիչ վատություններ անեն այդ ապուշ նախանձի պատճառով.....
իսկ ես երջանիկ նայած երբ, ում հետ և նայած ինչ պայմաններում.....

----------


## Ուրվական

Լսել եք Հախվերդյանի երգը.
Երջանկություն, անցիր կողքովս,
Դու հարատև չես,
Դու կարող ես թողնել ինձ ամեն րոպե
Ու հեռանալիս չնախազգուշացնել:
Ասածս այն է, որ մարդ իրեն երջանիկ կարող է զգալ միայն կյանքի որոշակի փոքր, իրարից անջատ ժամանակահատվածներում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շարունակությունն ինչու՞ չես գրում
Երջանկություն, դու պոռնիկ ես անհոգ,
Իսկ ես հասարակ մի տղա  :LOL:

----------


## linus

> Երջանկություն, դու պոռնիկ ես անհոգ,
> Իսկ ես հասարակ մի տղա


ծ ծ ծ
 :Cray: մանկական մտքերս պղտորեցին  :Sos:

----------


## Ուրվական

Եվ չեմ կարող ես
Երկար պահել քեզ
Դու ինձնից կփախչես, կփախչես…
Իմաստուն խոսքեր են, բայց չեմ հասկանում, սմայլիկիդ իմաստը որն էր :Think:

----------


## Selene

Ինձ թվում է,որ ցանկացած մարդ էլ միշտ երջանիկ լինել չի կարող:Իմ մոտ պահեր կան որ ես կատարյալ երջանիկ եմ զգում ինձ :Hands Up:  ,բայց լինում է նաեւ ,որ զգում ես  ինչ որ մի բանի պակաս,ինչը խանգարում է քեզ՜ երջանիկ լինել :Sad: ԻՍկ ընդհանուր վերցրած ես կարելի է ասել երջանիկ եմ :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## Sunlight

Երևի երջանիկ է այն մարդը, ով գիտակցում է յուրաքանչյուր պահին իր ունեցածի արժեքը: Ցավոք ոչ միշտ է հաջողվում գիտակցել (համենայն դեպս` ինձ մոտ շատ հաճախ նման "բթացման" պահեր են լինում) :Wink:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

կարծում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը պետք է լիներ այսպես <<Դուք երջանիկ եք ու ապուշ չեք?>>
դե ժողովուրդի հետ ես համաձայն եմ երջանիկ են մաքուր ու մանկամիտ մարդիկ 
խոսքս միշտ երջանիկ լինելու մասին է իսկ թեթև երջանկություն բոլորս ել ապրում ենք ասենք սեքսից հետո կամ նոր տարվա իրիկունը:
կարծում եմ այդ դեձքերում էլ մենք մի քիչ հիմարանում ենք 

սա իմ սւբեկտիվ կարծիքնա խնդրում եմ չխփեք երիկամներիս ուժեխ :Shok:  
Հ.Գ. վերջին տողը նրանց համար ովքեր իրենց միշտ երջանիկ են զգում :Wink:

----------


## Angelina

> կարծում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը պետք է լիներ այսպես <<Դուք երջանիկ եք ու ապուշ չեք?>>
> դե ժողովուրդի հետ ես համաձայն եմ երջանիկ են մաքուր ու մանկամիտ մարդիկ 
> խոսքս միշտ երջանիկ լինելու մասին է իսկ թեթև երջանկություն բոլորս ել ապրում ենք ասենք սեքսից հետո կամ նոր տարվա իրիկունը:
> կարծում եմ այդ դեձքերում էլ մենք մի քիչ հիմարանում ենք 
> 
> սա իմ սւբեկտիվ կարծիքնա խնդրում եմ չխփեք երիկամներիս ուժեխ 
> Հ.Գ. վերջին տողը նրանց համար ովքեր իրենց միշտ երջանիկ են զգում


Այս վերնագիրը շատ էլ լավ է: :Hands Up:

----------


## Koms

Կարծում եմ, երջանկությունը դա *մշտական* կատեգորիա չե, այլ *փոփոխական,*  :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

Երջանիկ եմ.... շատ երջանիկ..... :Love:

----------


## Արսեն

երջանկության մասին ամեն մարդ իր պատկերացումն ունի  :Wink:   ես գտնում եմ, որ երջանիկ  է այն մարդը, ով ապրում է լիարժեք կյանքով, սիրում է եվ սիրված է, գտել է կյանքում իր միակին, որին սիրում է *բոլորից* շատ :Love:

----------


## Malu

Իրականում մարդը երջանկության գագաթնակետին լինում է միայն մի քանի վայրկյան կամ րոպե, իսկ մնացյալը արդեն այդ երջանկության մասին հիշողություններ են, որ մարդը վայելում է որոշ ժամանակահատված իր կյանքում: Այդպես մարդը բազմաթիվ երջանիկ պահեր է ունենում իր կյանքում:
Ես ինձ երջանիկ եմ համարում այնքանով, որ կյանքում ունեմ այն ինչ ինձ պետք է: Եթե ձեզ դժբախտ զգաք որևէ պահի, ապա հիշեք, թե որքան մարդիկ կան, որ ձեզնից հաստատ ավելի դժբախտ են, և գոնե այդ մտքով մխիթարեք ձեզ:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> երջանկության մասին ամեն մարդ իր պատկերացումն ունի   ես գտնում եմ, որ երջանիկ  է այն մարդը, ով ապրում է լիարժեք կյանքով, սիրում է եվ սիրված է, գտել է կյանքում իր միակին, որին սիրում է *բոլորից* շատ


Հետո սիրում է մեկ ուրիշին, հետո երրորդին ու տենց երջանիկ-երջանիկ ֆռֆռումա,  մեկ էլ կասես տենց մարդու անուն որ ապրում է երջանիկ կյանքով ես ուզում եմ մոտս գրեմ, որ առիթ լինի բարձրաձայն ասեմ այ ես մարդը լիարժեք կյանքովա ապրում :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 



> Իրականում մարդը երջանկության գագաթնակետին լինում է միայն մի քանի վայրկյան կամ րոպե, իսկ մնացյալը արդեն այդ երջանկության մասին հիշողություններ են, որ մարդը վայելում է որոշ ժամանակահատված իր կյանքում: Այդպես մարդը բազմաթիվ երջանիկ պահեր է ունենում իր կյանքում:
> Ես ինձ երջանիկ եմ համարում այնքանով, որ կյանքում ունեմ այն ինչ ինձ պետք է: Եթե ձեզ դժբախտ զգաք որևէ պահի, ապա հիշեք, թե որքան մարդիկ կան, որ ձեզնից հաստատ ավելի դժբախտ են, և գոնե այդ մտքով մխիթարեք ձեզ:


հասկանում եմ բացարձակ երջանիկ կամ բացարձակ դժբախտ մարդ չկա բա ում հիշի են մարդը երբ հասելա դժբախտության սահմանին ու ել մարդ չկա որ հիշի ու երջանիկ զգա ?
կասես? :Wink:

----------


## Malu

> հասկանում եմ բացարձակ երջանիկ կամ բացարձակ դժբախտ մարդ չկա բա ում հիշի են մարդը երբ հասելա դժբախտության սահմանին ու ել մարդ չկա որ հիշի ու երջանիկ զգա ?
> կասես?


Իսկ դու կարող ես ասել, որն է դժբախտության սահմանը, մի՞թե նման սահմանում գոյություն ունի: Եվ հետո միշտ էլ կգտնվի մեկը, ում կարելի է հիշել, իհարկե եթե մարդը ամնեզիայով չի տառապում  :LOL:

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Իսկ դու կարող ես ասել, որն է դժբախտության սահմանը, մի՞թե նման սահմանում գոյություն ունի: Եվ հետո միշտ էլ կգտնվի մեկը, ում կարելի է հիշել, իհարկե եթե մարդը ամնեզիայով չի տառապում


դու իմ հարցին իմ հարցով ես պատասխանել ?
ես ինչ հրեական մոտեցում եմ նկատում  :Tongue:  

ես քո գրածից (Եթե ձեզ դժբախտ զգաք որևէ պահի, ապա հիշեք, թե որքան մարդիկ կան, որ ձեզնից հաստատ ավելի դժբախտ են, և գոնե այդ մտքով մխիթարեք ձեզ :Smile:  )հարց եմ բարձրացրել իսկ դու շրջել ես իմ վրa?
ես զարմացած եմ  :Shok: 

սահմանի համար ել ասեմ եթե կա ինչ-որ միավոր ինչ-որ բան չափելու, տվյալ դեփքում դժբախտությունը  ուրեմ գոյություն ունի նաև սահման ,որ դրանից են կողմ չկա  
սա բարդ մաթեմատիկա չի ու կարծում եմ հասկանալի բոլորի համար :Jpit: ))

----------


## Malu

Հարգելիս, եթե ուշադիր կարդաս, ես ասել եմ եթե դժբախտ ես քեզ զգում, հիշիր, թե որքան քեզնից դժբախտ մարդիկ կան, այսինքն այստեղ գոյություն ունի համեմատության աստիճան. դժբախտից դժբախտ էլ կա…



> հասկանում եմ բացարձակ երջանիկ կամ բացարձակ դժբախտ մարդ չկա բա ում հիշի են մարդը երբ հասելա դժբախտության սահմանին ու ել մարդ չկա որ հիշի ու երջանիկ զգա ?
> կասես?


Եվ նայիր քո մեջբերումը, ինքդ ես ասում , երբ մարդը հասել է դժբախտության սահմանին, ես չեմ դա ասում, այսինքն դու ես կարծում, որ նման սահման գոյություն ունի, իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում:
Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինձ դուր չէ գալիս, որ այս ֆորումում որոշ մարդիկ ուզում են ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, իրենց կարծիքը պարտադրել, և կառչել բառերից: Ֆոռումը նրա համար է, որ դու հայտնես քո կարծիքը, այլ ոչ թե փորձես մյուսին ապացուցել, որ նա սխալ է…

----------


## Է Ն Ց Ո

> Հարգելիս, եթե ուշադիր կարդաս, ես ասել եմ եթե դժբախտ ես քեզ զգում, հիշիր, թե որքան քեզնից դժբախտ մարդիկ կան, այսինքն այստեղ գոյություն ունի համեմատության աստիճան. դժբախտից դժբախտ էլ կա…
> 
> Եվ նայիր քո մեջբերումը, ինքդ ես ասում , երբ մարդը հասել է դժբախտության սահմանին, ես չեմ դա ասում, այսինքն դու ես կարծում, որ նման սահման գոյություն ունի, իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում:
> Եվ ընդհանրապես, ինձ դուր չէ գալիս, որ այս ֆորումում որոշ մարդիկ ուզում են ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել, իրենց կարծիքը պարտադրել, և կառչել բառերից: Ֆոռումը նրա համար է, որ դու հայտնես քո կարծիքը, այլ ոչ թե փորձես մյուսին ապացուցել, որ նա սխալ է…


ես հայցում եմ քո ներողամտությունը իմ պահվածքի համար,  երևի ես եմ սխալ հասկանում քո գրածները, կամ ել դու չես գրում են ինչ ուզում ես 
մի խոսքով _եկեք ապրենք ընկերական_ (թարգմանված է ռուսերենից)  :Hi:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Կարծում եմ, երջանկությունը դա *մշտական* կատեգորիա չե, այլ *փոփոխական,*


 _Այո ես համաձայն եմ կոմսի խոսքերի հետ, և կավելացնեմ, մի հոգեբանի խորհուրդ` եթե ուզում եք ձեր երջանկությունը չավարտվի կամ երկար տևի, ապա իմացեք, որ ինչքան քիչ մարդ է իմանում ձեր երջանկության մասին այնքան այն չի կորցնում իր ուժը, այսինքն` կիսվելով մեկի հետ այն կիսվում է, և ինչքան շատ մարդ է տեղեկացվում, այնքան ավելի է նվազանում նրա ուժը!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## Guest

> _եթե ուզում եք ձեր երջանկությունը չավարտվի կամ երկար տևի, ապա իմացեք, որ ինչքան քիչ մարդ է իմանում ձեր երջանկության մասին այնքան այն չի կորցնում իր ուժը, այսինքն` կիսվելով մեկի հետ այն կիսվում է, և ինչքան շատ մարդ է տեղեկացվում, այնքան ավելի է նվազանում նրա ուժը!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Կիսվեք մարդկանց հետ ձեր երջանկությամբ, իրական երձանկությունը` տեսնել երջանիկ բոլորին:

----------


## Arisol

> Կիսվեք մարդկանց հետ ձեր երջանկությամբ, իրական երջանկությունը` տեսնել երջանիկ բոլորին:


Համամիտ եմ :Wink:  :
Ես երջանիկ եմ օրվա տարբեր ժամերին, ամսվա տարբեր օրերին, բայց միշտ երջանիկ լինել չեմ կարող, կհոգնեմ :LOL:  :

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Սրտումս «Տորիչելյան դատարկություն» է տարում… :Cray:

----------


## Արսեն

Ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜չ՛՛՛՛

----------


## Philosopher

Իհարկե՝ ոչ, ոչ ու ոչ։ Եթե այս երեք ոչերից մեկը գոնե դառնա "այո", ուրեմն կարելի կլինի խոսել երջանկության մասին, բայց ոչ՝ Երջանկության։ Ընդհանրապես, մարդկային երջանկությունը, եթե այն կա, ունի միայն սուբյեկտիվ բնույթ, որը առավել հաճախ լինում է ինքնախաբեության արդյունք, բացառությամբ այն եզակի պահերի, երբ մարդը զգում է լիակատար ներդաշնակություն իր ներսում և արտաքին աշխարհի հետ, երբ նա գտնում է այն Դու–ին, որի առաջ կարող է փռել իր Ես–ի խունացած շերտերը ու ասել՝ սա ես եմ և ես երջանիկ եմ, քանի որ կամ Ես ու կաս Դու։ Սակայն այս պահերը միայն բացառություններ են, իսկ օրինաչափությունը մարդու փաստացի կեցությունն է, մարդկային իրավիճակը, որը միայնակության, լքվածության ու անհեթեթության օբյեկտիվ չափանիշներով է բնութագրվում։ Սա նշանակում է, որ երջանկությունը օբյեկտիվ կատեգորիա երբեք լինել չի կարող, այն կարող է լինել միայն երազախաբություն, որից հետո գալիս է կեցության դառնահամը։ Դժվար է։

----------

erexa (16.04.2019)

----------


## ladyARM

Երջանկության մասին երազելով, չենք էլ նկատում ,որ մեզ ենք փնտրում

 :Wink:

----------


## Cleopatra

> Կիսվեք մարդկանց հետ ձեր երջանկությամբ, իրական երձանկությունը` տեսնել երջանիկ բոլորին:


Օօօ ես նախանձում եմ քեզ, ինչքա՞ն քիչ բան է հարկավոր քեզ երջանիկ լինելու համար :Jpit:  Համբերություն եմ ցանկանում եմ քեզ ու Արիսոլիկին :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## Array

Եթե մարդ ուզում է երջանիկ լինել,պետք է ապրի և իր առօրեան դասավորի այնպես ինչպես ինքն իրոք կամենում է,չնայած,որ շատերը կարող է չհասկանան ուղակիորեն,թե կյանքից ինչ են ուզում,բայց բոլորն էլ քիչ թե շատ(թեկուզ ենթագիտակցորեն) դա կպատկերացնեն

----------


## Tumbler

Ետե մարդ միշտ երջանիկ լինի, ապա նա ուխակի չի իմանա որ նա երջանիկե որովհետև նա արդեն չի տարբերակի տե երջանկուտյունը ինչե, չե որ նա տախից չի տեսել. :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Կիսվեք մարդկանց հետ ձեր երջանկությամբ, իրական երձանկությունը` տեսնել երջանիկ բոլորին:


ուծյու՜, ապրես  :Smile: 

Ես երջանիկ եմ  :Yahoo:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Այո երջանիկ եմ... :Smile: Երջանկությունը տառապանքի հակադրվածությունն է: Երջանկությունը հանդես է գալիս ոչ որպես տառապանքների ու դժբախտության բացակայություն, այլ որպես նրանց լրացում և հաղթահարում: :Smile:  Ահա թե ինչու, տառապանքը, մեր հոգու տառապանքը  դուրս բերելով կյանքից, մենք փակում ենք դեպի երջանկություն տանող մեր ճանապարհը:  :Smile:  Մի խուսափեկ տառապանքից և կզգագ երջանկության համը: :Smile:

----------


## impression

Պահ ա լինում, որ շատ երջանիկ եմ լինում, պահ ա լինում՝ ուղղակի գոհ եմ կյանքից, պահ կա՝ չեմ հասկանում՝ բայց ախր ինչի՞ ես, ինչի՞ պիտի հենց իմ հետ լիներ...
Հենց էս պահին կատարյալ ապատիկ վիճակ ա, թմրած, անջատված
վաղուց երջանիկ չեմ եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

_հենց հիմա երջանիկ եմ…_

----------


## Պարոն Ն

Այո: Ինձ թվում ա վերջը էնքան ենք երջանկություն ման գալու, վերջ կողքներովս անցնելու ա, ու չենք հասցնելու վայելել: Այնպես որ ամեն ինչ ձեր ձեռքերում ա, նայեք տեսեք հա, բաց չթողեք: :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Բնականաբար շատ երջանիկ մարդ եմ, ունեմ ամեն ինչ,ինձ երջանիկ զգալու համար 
ունեմ նրանից՝երջանկությունից  մեկ միավոր պակաս դժբախտություն: 
Սա ինձ համար մեծ երջանկություն է ,ես ամեն օր պայքարում եմ, որ երբեք իմ դժբախտությունը չհավասարվի իմ երջանկությանը իսկ երբ այն տեղի ունենա ես կլքեմ այս աշխարհը:
Մտքիս մեջ ունենալով հետևյալը, ինչ դժբախտ եմ ես ,հետո կհանգստացնեմ ինձ և կասեմ ,չէ դու երջանիկ ես: :Angel:  :Bux:

----------


## ivy

Երջանկությունն ինձ համար ներքուստ կառավարվող վիճակ է՝ անկախ արտաքին հանգամանքներից: Ու եթե ունես երջանկության այդ ներքին մեխանիզմը, որը պաշտպանված է դրսի աշխարհի պոտենցիալ կամ իրական վնասներից, ապա ինչ էլ լինի, երջանիկ ես մնում: Կարծում եմ՝ ես ունեմ այդ ներքին մեխանիզմը. ցանկացած իրավիճակում մնում եմ լավատես՝ պահպանելով ներսումս ապրող երջանկության զգացումը: Տխրության պահեր ու ընկճվածություններ իհարկե լինում են, սակայն շատ կարճ են տևում, և ամեն առավոտ ես արթնանում եմ երջանիկ:

----------


## Ribelle

Երջանիկ եմ: Ամեն օր: Նույնիսկ երբ որ տխուր եմ կամ զայրացած:
Երևի գժվել եմ :Shok:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Երջանկությունը ընդամենը պահ է,ակընթարթ... Երջանիկ եմ  :Love:

----------


## Katka

Երջանկությունը թթվածնի, օդի նման մի բան է, չկա, չես տեսնում, անսահման է, բայց բավական է մի անգամ խորը շունչ քաշես ու վերջ կարող ես շարունակել "դառը սուրճ խմել" կամ էլ սովորության համաձայն ու բնազդաբար շնչել:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ահավոր :Pardon:

----------


## Lion

Սկզբունքորեն այո, չնայած մի երկու բան չէր խանգարի ունենալ... :Think:

----------


## Katka

օրինակ դու երջանիկ կլինես, որ հարց տաս ու հարցդ մնա անպատասխան :LOL:  ու դա քեզ կրկին ու կրկին ապացուցի, որ կյանքը հարցերի շարան է, որոնց պատասխանը միայն դու գիտես :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> օրինակ դու երջանիկ կլինես, որ հարց տաս ու հարցդ մնա անպատասխան ու դա քեզ կրկին ու կրկին ապացուցի, որ կյանքը հարցերի շարան է, որոնց պատասխանը միայն դու գիտես


Ե՞ս:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Նայած օր  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Կարծում եմ այո  :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ես անչափ... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Արսեն

ինչու ոչ... :Love:

----------


## AG16

Ոչ...

----------


## Ռեդ

Այո  :Love:

----------


## nune'

Մեկ-մեկ պատահումա...........

----------


## Empty`Tears

Ամեն անգամ էլ, որ մտածես մի բանի կարիգ զգալու ես ու գիտակցելու, որ երջանիկ չես…բոլորս էլ, մենք ինքներս ենք մեր կյանքը բարդացնում կամ հակառակը,…Եթե քո մեջ ձգտում կա ու ցանկություն , ապա երջանիկ կզգաս… ))))))))  :Acute:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Գնահատիր ,այն ինչ որ ունես ,եվ կլինես երջանիկ...

----------


## Աբելյան

> Գնահատիր ,այն ինչ որ ունես ,եվ կլինես երջանիկ...


իսկ եթե գնահատես էն, ինչ որ չունես...

----------


## Երկնային

_Երջանիկ եմ… ուսերիս ոչ մի աշխարհ էլ ծանրացած չի, ու անհոգությունս երջանկացնում ա…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> իսկ եթե գնահատես էն, ինչ որ չունես...


... կստացվի, որ երջանիկ չես, դրա համար էլ պետք չի գնահատել չունեցածը, չունեցածը միշտ էլ ունեցածից շատ է լինելու, ու կստացվի, որ նույնիսկ տեսականորեն երջանիկ լինելն անհնար է։ Մի առակ հիշեցի, որը քիչ թե շատ առնչվում է էս իրավիճակի հետ, թեև առակում խոսքը գիտելիքի մասին է, բայց, կարծում եմ, նույն հաջողությամբ կարելի է վերագրել քո ասած ունեցած–չունեցածին։ Պլատոնը (կարծեմ) իր աշակերտին ասում է, որ գետնին մեծ շրջան գծի, նա գծում է, որից հետո Պլատոնն ասում է. «Այս շրջանի մեջինը քո իմացածն է, իսկ դրանից դուրս՝ չիմացածդ, դու կարող ես անընդհատ մեծացնել այս շրջանը, բայց որքան էլ մեծացնես, դրանից դուրս եղած տարածքը, միևնույն է, միշտ ավելի մեծ է լինելու»։ Հիմա դու ինչ էլ ունենաս ու ինչքան էլ ունենաս, չունեցածդ միշտ ավելի շատ է լինելու, էնպես որ երջանկության չափորոշիչը դա չի հաստատ։  :Wink:  Դու ունեցածդ գնահատիր ու փորձիր դրանով երջանիկ լինել։

----------

Tig (02.02.2009), Հոգեվարք (15.11.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

Մի առակ կա՝ թագավորը հիվանդանում է, ու բժիշկներն ասում են՝ մի փրկություն ունես. պետք է մի գիշեր քնես երջանիկ մարդու շապիկով: Արքան ամբողջ երկրով ուղարկում է իր խորհրդականներին, ու նրանք սկսում են փնտրել մարդկանց, որոնք ամեն ինչ ունեն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է երջանկության համար:
Բայց հարուստն իր ագահությունից է դժբախտ,  իշխանը՝ իր խղճից, սիրեկանն՝իր կարոտից:
Հուսահատ խորհրդականներն ձեռնունայն վերադառնումեն պալատ, բայց ճանապարհին մի մուրացկան են տեսնում,որը կրակի վրա երշիկ է խորովում ու ուրախ-ուրախ երգում:
Զարմացած խորհրդականները մոտենում են նրան ու հարցնում.
- Դու երջանի՞կ ես:
- Այո,- պատասխանում է մուրացկանը:
- Արքան հիվանդ է: Խնդրում ենք, տու՛ր մեզ քո վերնաշապիկը:
Մուրացկանը սկսում է ծիծաղել, հետո պատասխանում է.
- Ես վերնաշապիկ չունեմ:

----------

Quyr Qery (28.04.2012), Tig (02.02.2009), Հոգեվարք (15.11.2009)

----------


## Արսեն

Մի ֆիլմ է ձեռքս ընկել, ավելի շատ վավերագրական իրական ֆիլմ, որտեղ ասվում է, որ երջանկությունը ամեն ինչ ունենալու մեջ չի, քանի որ մենք արդեն բավականին բաներ ունենք ու կարող ենք երջանիկ լինել հենց դրանցով, իսկ մի ինչ-որ բան չունենալով՝ կարող ենք մեզ դժբախտ զգալ:

----------


## ihusik

> Մի ֆիլմ է ձեռքս ընկել, ավելի շատ վավերագրական իրական ֆիլմ, որտեղ ասվում է, որ երջանկությունը ամեն ինչ ունենալու մեջ չի, քանի որ մենք արդեն բավականին բաներ ունենք ու կարող ենք երջանիկ լինել հենց դրանցով, իսկ մի ինչ-որ բան չունենալով՝ կարող ենք մեզ դժբախտ զգալ:


Կարո՞ղ է սխալ կա գրածդ վերջի մտքի մեջ :Think: 
Ֆիլմի անունը չե՞ս ասի... :Wink:

----------


## Մանոն

Մի հին ասացվածք կա.  «*Եթե դժբախտ չես, ուրեմն՝ երջանիկ ես*»: Կարծում եմ այս խոսքերի տակ մեծ իմաստնություն կա: Երբեմն մենք այնքա՜ն տարվում ենք երջանիկ լինելու մոլուցքով, որ  չենք էլ ենթադրում, թե ինչքան դժբախտ կարող էինք լինել, եթե չունենայինք օրինակ ամեն աստծո օր լուսաբացի ապշեցնող գեղեցկությունը դիտելու, ծնողներիդ դողդոջուն ձեռքերը համբուրելու կամ կարմրաթուշ բալիկիդ գրկելու  հնարավորությունը…Երջանկությունը մեր մեջ է, այն մեր զգալ կարողանալու մեջ է: Իսկ ով չի կարողանում զգալ երջանկության բերկրանքը, նա միշտ էլ շարունակելու է փնտրել այն…

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2009), Ariadna (08.02.2009), ԿԳԴ (08.01.2009), Ուլուանա (09.01.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հետևաբար, կարելի է ենթադրել, որ եթե մարդը երջանիկ է զգում իրեն, գիտակցում է, որ երջանիկ է, ու ասում է, որ երջանիկ է, կամ ապուշ է, կամ էլ ...  :Smile: 
Չէ, հաստատ դժբախտության բացակայությունը երջանկության հետ նույն բանը չեն:  :Wink: 
Այդ ֆրազը կարելի  օգտագործել հույս տալու համար, երբ մարդ երջանկ չէ, բայց դժբախտ էլ չէ, անհասկանալի վիճակում է ասել՝ դեեե, ուրեմն՝ երջանկ ես  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

*Մանոն ջան* :Smile:  չգիտեմ այդ ասացվածքն ո՞վ է ասել, բայց ես այդքան էլ համամիտ չեմ դրա հետ, իսկ այ քո գրածի հետ ամբողջովին ու լրիվությամբ համամիտ եմ, այ քո ասածն իմաստուն էր :Smile:  իմ համար :Wink:

----------


## Mankik

Երկու բան պակասում է, լիարժեք երջանիկ լինելու համար :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի հին ասացվածք կա.  «*Եթե դժբախտ չես, ուրեմն՝ երջանիկ ես*»: Կարծում եմ այս խոսքերի տակ մեծ իմաստնություն կա: Երբեմն մենք այնքա՜ն տարվում ենք երջանիկ լինելու մոլուցքով, որ  չենք էլ ենթադրում, թե ինչքան դժբախտ կարող էինք լինել, եթե չունենայինք օրինակ ամեն աստծո օր լուսաբացի ապշեցնող գեղեցկությունը դիտելու, ծնողներիդ դողդոջուն ձեռքերը համբուրելու կամ կարմրաթուշ բալիկիդ գրկելու  հնարավորությունը…Երջանկությունը մեր մեջ է, այն մեր զգալ կարողանալու մեջ է: Իսկ ով չի կարողանում զգալ երջանկության բերկրանքը, նա միշտ էլ շարունակելու է փնտրել այն…


Ես էլ Գյոթեից մի աֆորիզմ հիշեցի.
*Ես իմացել եմ, որ իմ երջանկությունը շատ տխուր դեմք ունի, այնքան տխուր, որ տարիներ շարունակ ես նրան իմ դժբախտության տեղ եմ դրել ու հեռու քշել:*
Երևի շատերս ենք էդպես անում...

----------

*e}|{uka* (09.01.2009), ihusik (02.02.2009), Selene (10.01.2009), Քամի (01.02.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

Մենք բոլորս պետք է լինենք երջանիկ, որ ծնվել եվ ապրւմենք այս
աշխարհում:  Շատերը այդ շանսը երբեք չէն ունենա:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Լավ է որ շատերը իմ հետ համակարծիք են ու գնահատում են,ու հուսով եմ ,որ որոշներն էլ այս գրառումները կարդալուց հետո  իրենց մոտ ինչ որ բան կփոխվի ու կսկսեն ուրիշ ձև նայել ու գնահատել երջանկություն ասվածը..

----------


## dvgray

> Մենք բոլորս պետք է լինենք երջանիկ, որ ծնվել եվ ապրւմենք այս
> աշխարհում:  Շատերը այդ շանսը երբեք չէն ունենա:


Ովքեր՞ այդ շանսը երբեք չեն ունենա  :Shok:

----------


## Ceceron

Առաջնորդվում եմ հետևյալ բառերով..... Շնչում եմ... ուրեմն երջանիկ եմ … :Smile:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Առաջնորդվում եմ հետևյալ բառերով..... Շնչում եմ... ուրեմն երջանիկ եմ …


Դե դա օպտիմիզմի գագաթնակետն ա... :LOL:

----------

Jarre (03.02.2009)

----------


## miracle

> Առաջնորդվում եմ հետևյալ բառերով..... Շնչում եմ... ուրեմն երջանիկ եմ …


է, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ շնչում են, ուրեմն բոլորն էլ երջանի՞կ են  :Think: 

ես կասեի. «սիրում եմ ու սիրված եմ, ուրեմն՝ երջանիկ եմ»…

----------


## Alexandra

> Առաջնորդվում եմ հետևյալ բառերով..... Շնչում եմ... ուրեմն երջանիկ եմ …


մինչեւ այսօր ես ել էի տենց մտածում, բայց ոչ, երջանկությունը շնչելու հետ կապ չունի, դա կախված է կյանքի մատուցած անակնկալներից՝ լավ, թե վատ: :Sad:

----------


## Jarre

> է, բոլոր մարդիկ էլ շնչում են, ուրեմն բոլորն էլ երջանի՞կ են 
> 
> ես կասեի. «սիրում եմ ու սիրված եմ, ուրեմն՝ երջանիկ եմ»…


Իսկ ես կասեի՝ «Հասկանում եմ, ուրեմն երջանիկ եմ»։  Հասկացողություն. ահա իրական երջանկությունը։  Երբ ունես հասկացողություն, կյանքի ոչ մի դժբախտություն կամ վատ բան չի կարող քեզ կոտրել ու դարձնել մարդկությունից ու կյանքից աբիժնիկ մեկը։

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.02.2009), murmushka (08.02.2009), Nadine (09.02.2009), Tig (02.02.2009), ԿԳԴ (22.02.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

Բավարարված  եմ  :Smile:  ապրում  եմ կյանքով`  մաշկիս  վրա  զգալով  նրա  երբեմն  խայթող  ծակոցները,  երբեմն  էլ  քնքշորեն  շոյող  ձեռքերը:Ապրում  եմ  ուրեմն  կամ, իսկ  երջանկությունը  դա  հենց  *ես  եմ  իմ  եսով*:

----------


## Գուգօ

իսկ ի՞նչ է երջանկությունը :Xeloq:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

- Երջանի՞կ եք արդյոք Դուք:

- Երջանիկ եմ. սիրում եմ, սիրվում եմ: (Չնայած երկրորդը կարևոր չի):  :Love:

----------


## Հայկօ

Իսկ եթե մեկը թունդ սիրում ա ու թունդ էլ սիրված ա, բայց սոված ա, ատամը ցավում ա, ու ընդհանրապես ինքը իննսուն տարեկան անդամալույծ դիաբետիկ ա, ու էս վերջերս էլ փռշտալուց խռխռում ա, երջանի՞կ ա արդյոք  :Xeloq: :

----------

Ungrateful (14.11.2009), Քամի (14.11.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Իսկ եթե մեկը թունդ սիրում ա ու թունդ էլ սիրված ա, բայց սոված ա, ատամը ցավում ա, ու ընդհանրապես ինքը իննսուն տարեկան անդամալույծ դիաբետիկ ա, ու էս վերջերս էլ փռշտալուց խռխռում ա, երջանի՞կ ա արդյոք :


Քո ասած դեպքը հնարավոր չի: Եթե սիրված ես, ապա ինքդ քո կողմից ևս: Իսկ նկարագրածդ դեպքում ինքն իրեն արդեն չի սիրի:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Anulik.Sh

Ես աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդկանցից մեկն եմ, քանի որ շրջապատված եմ ինձ սիրող մարդկանցով , կողքիս ունեմ ինձ սիրող էակ, երջանիկ եմ քանի որ ապրում եմ էս կյանքում ու ունեմ բազում ապրելու պատճառներ:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Երջանկությունը ընդամենը պահ է,ակընթարթ... Երջանիկ եմ


Սա գրել էի մի տարի առաջ, իսկ հիմա արդեն երկջանիկ եմ  :Love:

----------

Yeghoyan (14.11.2009), Արիացի (14.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (14.11.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Դեռ որ երջանիկ եմ… :Smile: 




> «Եթե ցանկանալ միայն երջանիկ լինել. ապա շուտով կարելի է հասնել դրան: Բայց մարդիկ սովորաբար ցանկանում են ուրիշներից երջանիկ լինել, իսկ դա գրեթե անհնար է, որովհետև ուրիշներին մենք միշտ համարում ենք ավելի երջանիկ, քան իրականում նրանք կան»: Մոնթեսքյո

----------

Yeghoyan (14.11.2009), Ուլուանա (14.11.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

երջանիկ եմ, որ ունեմ լավ ծնողներ, որ սիրում եմ մասնագիտությունս, ունեմ այն ամենը ինչ որ ինձ պետք է, ունեմ լավ ընկերներ, ապրում եմ խաղաղ երկրում։
Բայց այ լիակատար երջանիկ կլինեմ, երբ ունենամ լավ աշխատանք ու արդեն կազմեմ իմ ընտանիքը։ Այ դա կլինի լիակատար երջանկություն։

----------

Yeghoyan (14.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Երջանիկ չլինեի, չէի ապրի :Smile:

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Ես էլ Գյոթեից մի աֆորիզմ հիշեցի.
> Ես իմացել եմ, որ իմ երջանկությունը շատ տխուր դեմք ունի, այնքան տխուր, որ տարիներ շարունակ ես նրան իմ դժբախտության տեղ եմ դրել ու հեռու քշել:
> Երևի շատերս ենք էդպես անում...


Շատ խորիմաստ էր...փշաքաղվեցի...




> կավելացնեմ, մի հոգեբանի խորհուրդ` եթե ուզում եք ձեր երջանկությունը չավարտվի կամ երկար տևի, ապա իմացեք, որ ինչքան քիչ մարդ է իմանում ձեր երջանկության մասին այնքան այն չի կորցնում իր ուժը, այսինքն` կիսվելով մեկի հետ այն կիսվում է, և ինչքան շատ մարդ է տեղեկացվում, այնքան ավելի է նվազանում նրա ուժը!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Միգուցե...կիսով չափ համաձայն եմ, կիսով չափ ոչ...




> Լսել եք Հախվերդյանի երգը.
> Երջանկություն, անցիր կողքովս,
> Դու հարատև չես,
> Դու կարող ես թողնել ինձ ամեն րոպե
> Ու հեռանալիս չնախազգուշացնել:


Հանճարեղ խոսքեր...Դե, Հախվերդյանը շատ ուրիշ է...

----------


## Գևոր

Երջանկությունը չի կարող վերջ չունենալ.  Եթե երջանկությունը անվերջ է, էդ արդեն լուրջ պրոբել ա, նշնակում ա մարդը երևի  հոգեպես նորմալ չի )  Բացարձակ Երջանկության բացակայությունը մեզ ստիպում է շարունակել իքնազարգացումը. Դա անձնական էվոլյուցիայի ամենակարևոր նախապայմանն է.

----------

Ուլուանա (15.11.2009)

----------


## Հոգեվարք

> Այս թեմայում կուզենաի քննարկենք թե ինչ բան է երջանկությունը և երջանիկ եք արդյոք?


Մի աֆորիզմ կա "Իսկական երջանկությունը ծաղիկների պես ամենօրյա խնամքի կարիք ունի..."

Կարծում եմ, որ մարդ կարող է լինել երջանիկ, եթե շատ ցանկանա, բայց արի ու տես,որ երջանկությունն ամուր պահել ոչ բոլորի մոտ է ստացվում...


Կուզենայի լինել երջանիկ...

----------

CactuSoul (26.04.2010)

----------


## Sedulik

> Ես դժբախտ մարդ եմ...


Պետք չի էդպես ասել,որովհետև եթե դժբախտ ես քեզ համարում,ապա դա պետք է միայն մի պահ լինի,քանի վոր կյանքիդ ցանկացած պահը ինքդ պետք է երջանիկ դարձնես.

----------

Գևոր (15.11.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Երջանի՞կ եք արդյոք դուք


տեղեր կա որ երջանիկ եմ, տեղեր կա որ ոչ…

----------


## Lion

Ոչ:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պետք չի էդպես ասել,որովհետև եթե դժբախտ ես քեզ համարում,ապա դա պետք է միայն մի պահ լինի,քանի վոր կյանքիդ ցանկացած պահը ինքդ պետք է երջանիկ դարձնես.


Ես գոհ եմ էս վիճակից: Երջանկության դեպքում հետ գնալու վտանգ կա, իսկ էս վիճակում ոնց որ хуже некуда:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ես գոհ եմ էս վիճակից: Երջանկության դեպքում հետ գնալու վտանգ կա, իսկ էս վիճակում ոնց որ хуже некуда:


Ըհը, եթե ընկել ես ցեխը, ինչի՞ դուրս գաս, մեկ ա դուրս գալուց հետո էլի մեջն ընկնելու վտանգ կա, չէ՞: Քո համար լռվի, է՞լի, հանգի՜ստ, խաղա՜ղ, ապահո՜վ :Jpit: :

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ըհը, եթե ընկել ես ցեխը, ինչի՞ դուրս գաս, մեկ ա դուրս գալուց հետո էլի մեջն ընկնելու վտանգ կա, չէ՞: Քո համար լռվի, է՞լի, հանգի՜ստ, խաղա՜ղ, ապահո՜վ:


"Մեր Բակ"-ի մեջ Հրանտի կենացը լսել ե՞ս: :Smile:

----------


## kyahi

երջանկությու՞ն... իսկ ի՞նչ է դա... երջանկությունը իմ համար հարաբերական հասկացություն է, լինում են պահեր որ ես ինձ համարում եմ աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը, բայց լինում են պահեր, որ ես ամեն ինչից հոգնում եմ ու ցանկանում եմ հեռու լինել բոլորից, նույնիսկ ինքս ինձանից...
երջանկությունը մի անգամ ինձ ասեցին, որ մի պահ է և ես համաձայն եմ այդ կարծիքի հետ, այն գալիս է և հաճախ մեր իսկ պատճառով անցնում է մեր կողքով, իմ կարծիքով բացարձակ երջանիկ մարդ չկա, իսկ այն հարցին , թե երջանի՞կ եմ ես ինձ համարում ես կասեմ, որ երջանկությունը դա ապրելու համար հաճելի դեղ է, որը ոչ ամեն օր է ձեռքիդ տակ լինում ու մենք բոլորս էլ երջանիկ ենք, այն պահին , երբ այն մեր ձեռքում է...կարծում եմ,որ բոլորս էլ ապրում ենք այդ նպատակի համար...

----------


## Lord

> Ես գոհ եմ էս վիճակից: Երջանկության դեպքում հետ գնալու վտանգ կա, իսկ էս վիճակում ոնց որ хуже некуда:





> Ըհը, եթե ընկել ես ցեխը, ինչի՞ դուրս գաս, մեկ ա դուրս գալուց հետո էլի մեջն ընկնելու վտանգ կա, չէ՞: Քո համար լռվի, է՞լի, հանգի՜ստ, խաղա՜ղ, ապահո՜վ:


Հենա միանգամից ինքնասպան եղեք պրծեք, կյանքը տրված է որ պայքարես դժվարությունների դեմ ցեխը ընկնելու մեջ լավը այն է որ պիտի բարձրանաս ցեխից, մարդու երջանկությունը իրանից է կախված, ինքն է որոշում երջանիկ լինի թե չլինի:

----------


## CactuSoul

> "Մեր Բակ"-ի մեջ Հրանտի կենացը լսել ե՞ս:


Չեմ հիշում :Xeloq: :

----------


## Մանանա

Մարդիկ, մի հատ ձեր շուրջը նայեք...հազարավոր մարդկանց համար աշխարհի ամենամեծ երջանկությունը ՏԵՍՆԵԼՆ է, ԼՍԵԼԸ ԿԱՄ ԽՈՍԵԼԸ, որովհետև իրենք կույր են, խուլ և համր, իսկ դուք ունեք ետ ամեն ինչը, դուք քայլում եք, տեսնում արևածագը, շնչում անձրևի հոտը, դուք ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ...ընդամենը պետք ա գնահատել այն, ինչ ունենք, ու մենք երջանիկ կլինենք...
    ԵՍ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԵՄ :LOL:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010), Meme (26.04.2010), VisTolog (26.04.2010), Yeghoyan (26.04.2010), Yevuk (28.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մարդիկ, մի հատ ձեր շուրջը նայեք...հազարավոր մարդկանց համար աշխարհի ամենամեծ երջանկությունը ՏԵՍՆԵԼՆ է, ԼՍԵԼԸ ԿԱՄ ԽՈՍԵԼԸ, որովհետև իրենք կույր են, խուլ և համր, իսկ դուք ունեք ետ ամեն ինչը, դուք քայլում եք, տեսնում արևածագը, շնչում անձրևի հոտը, դուք ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ...ընդամենը պետք ա գնահատել այն, ինչ ունենք, ու մենք երջանիկ կլինենք...
>     ԵՍ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԵՄ


Իրանք էդ սաղ դժբախտությունները ոչ տենում են, ոչ լսում:

----------

Ambrosine (26.04.2010), Freeman (07.07.2010), VisTolog (26.04.2010), Հայկօ (26.04.2010), Շինարար (26.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Չեմ հիշում:


Էն որ ասում ա քաղաքի վրա 2 օր անձրև եկավ, մարդիկ սովորեցին: Հետո անձրևը կտրվեց, Արև հելավ, բայց մարդիկ կոտրվեցին:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Մարդիկ, մի հատ ձեր շուրջը նայեք...հազարավոր մարդկանց համար աշխարհի ամենամեծ երջանկությունը ՏԵՍՆԵԼՆ է, ԼՍԵԼԸ ԿԱՄ ԽՈՍԵԼԸ, որովհետև իրենք կույր են, խուլ և համր, իսկ դուք ունեք ետ ամեն ինչը, դուք քայլում եք, տեսնում արևածագը, շնչում անձրևի հոտը, դուք ԱՊՐՈՒՄ ԵՔ...ընդամենը պետք ա գնահատել այն, ինչ ունենք, ու մենք երջանիկ կլինենք...
>     ԵՍ ԵՐՋԱՆԻԿ ԵՄ


 Իսկ ինչու՞ համեմատվել կույրերի, համրների, խուլերի հետ:Էկեք երջանիկ մարդկանց հետ համեմատվենք՝ Հարբեցողների, թմրամոլների, խելագառների :Crazy:   ::}: : Օպտիմիզմի վերին գագաթնակետ, եթե շնչում եմ, տեսնում եմ, լսում եմ, բնականաբար երջանիկ եմ: Երջանի՜կ եմ, վրես խաբար չկա:  :Yahoo:

----------

Kita (26.04.2010), Shah (20.12.2010), VisTolog (26.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (27.04.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ինչու՞ համեմատվել կույրերի, համրների, խուլերի հետ:Էկեք երջանիկ մարդկանց հետ համեմատվենք՝ Հարբեցողների, թմրամոլների, խելագառների : Օպտիմիզմի վերին գագաթնակետ, եթե շնչում եմ, տեսնում եմ, լսում եմ, բնականաբար երջանիկ եմ: Երջանի՜կ եմ, վրես խաբար չկա:


Հա բա, Յոժ ջան, սոված վախտ սոխն էլ ա միրգ:

----------


## Yeghoyan

Իսկ ինչի՞ եք համեմատվում ընդհանրապես
Նորություն չի լինի, եթե ասեմ, որ ամենքի համար էլ տարբեր չափանիշներ ունի երջանկություն կոչվածը, մեկի համար բավական է հենց լսելու կարողություն ունենալը, մյուսի համար փող ունենալը, մեկ ուրիշի համար էլ պարզապես հանգիստ ապրելը: 
Ամենքս էլ ամեն րոպե երջանիկ լինելու առիթ ունենք, մենակ թե նկատել է պետք այդ առիթը: Նենց որ Հայկօ ջան, սոխը լավ էլ միրգա;


Հ.Գ. բըլթ  :Xeloq:

----------

Lord (26.04.2010), Quyr Qery (19.12.2010), VisTolog (26.04.2010), Yellow Raven (26.04.2010)

----------


## Մանանա

> Ամենքս էլ ամեն րոպե երջանիկ լինելու առիթ ունենք, մենակ թե նկատել է պետք այդ առիթը



 իմ ասածի հիմնական գաղափարը սա էր, ոչ թե համեմատվելը.....հետաքրքիրա, որ գրածիս հենց բացասական կողմը տեսաք, դա էլ է երջանկության ընկալում....

----------


## Lord

Լուրջ դժվարություն չտեսած մարդու համար դժվար է մանրուքները գնահատել, կյանքի ցանկացած ակնթարթ կարող է երջանկություն բերել, կարևոր չի մարդ հարուստ է թե աղքատ, առողջ է թե հիվանդ, եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել պիտի կարողանաս կյանքը գնահատել այնպես ինչպես կա իր դժվարություններով և ուրախ ակնթարթներով:

----------

Գանգրահեր (20.12.2010), ՆանՍ (20.12.2010), Ուլուանա (20.12.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Լուրջ դժվարություն չտեսած մարդու համար դժվար է մանրուքները գնահատել, կյանքի ցանկացած ակնթարթ կարող է երջանկություն բերել, կարևոր չի մարդ հարուստ է թե աղքատ, առողջ է թե հիվանդ, եթե ուզում ես երջանիկ լինել պիտի կարողանաս կյանքը գնահատել այնպես ինչպես կա իր դժվարություններով և ուրախ ակնթարթներով:


Էս երջանկության սահմանումն ա՞, գրենք մի տեղ չմոռանանք:  :Blush:

----------

matlev (27.04.2010), My World My Space (27.04.2010), VisTolog (27.04.2010), Հայկօ (26.04.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Ո՛չ …  :Blink:  դե ոչ ամբողջովին  :Jpit:

----------


## SSS

Այոոոոոոոո :Shout: 
Երբ այն քո կողքին չի լինում,նոր հասկանում ես ,որ...երեկ լավ էր քան այսօր...

----------

Gayl (28.04.2010)

----------


## einnA

Եթե  դնենք ու սկսենք երջանկություն փնտրել, երբեք չենք գտնի: Ես  հասկացել եմ, որ երջանիկ եղել եմ ու չեմ հասկացել, չեմ գիտակցել, որ հենց էտ է երջանկություն ասվածը, իսկ հիմա արդեն անցած գնացած է: Գուցե հիմա էլ եմ երջանիկ, բայց չգիտեմ, ով գիտի...

----------

SSS (27.04.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

Իմ կարծիքով երջանկությունը այն ժամանակ է քո շուրջը , երբ դու նրան չես զգում ու չես մտածում:  Իսկ երբ մտքիդ գալիս ա երջանկություն բառը, ապա դա լինում ա այն ժամանակ, երբ որ դրա կարիքը  ունես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Quyr Qery

Վերջին անգամ ինձ երջանիկ եմ զգացել 2008/10/25............Էէէէէէ երջանիկ օրեր անցաք գնացիք, այլ չեք դառնալու..........տխուր է.... :Sad: .........ամեն մարդու ընկալմամբ տարբեր է երջանկություն ասվածը, համենայնդեպս լսելը կամ խոսել կարողանալը դեռ երջանկություն չէ...ու ընդհանրապես դա ակնթարթ է, երբ ուղղակի քեզ լիարժեք մարդ ես զգում,,որը սիրված է,,ազատ,,և պետք աշխարհին....

----------


## Հայուհի

Ես վերջին անգամ երջանիկ եմ եղել 2009/31/12-2010/01/01-ին....իսկապես երջանիկ եմ եղել :Cry:

----------


## ~Anna~

1.Երջանկության իսկական արժեքը իմանում են միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նա ադեն անհետացել է: 
2.Երջանիկ լինելու համար հարկավոր է հավատալ երջանկության հնարավորությանը: Պետք է մշտապես ձգտել դրան: 

Առաջինն իմանալով հիշում եմ երկրորդը ու ձգտում միշտ երջանիկ լինել, բայց մեկ է չի ստացվում:
Իսկ կատարյալ երջանիկ լինելու համար ինձ սիրահարվել է պետք մեկ էլ վարդագույն ակնոցներ և ես երջանկությունից ուղղակի փայլում եմ: :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (20.12.2010), erexa (20.12.2010)

----------


## Tianshi

Ես երջանիկ եմ, գիտեմ ինչ է այդ զգացողությունը, հավատում եմ նրան  ու ձգտում, բայց հիմա այնի սկապես վտանգի մեջ է:  Վտանվախենում եմ թելը կտրվի... միգուցե  կամ ես եմ չափից դուրս շատ ձգել, կամ էլ մի կողմից են մաշացրել.... իսկ ձեռքս էլ չի հասնում, որ վերանորոգեմ, վերակապեմ այդ թելը, դա հնարավոր է միայն թելի մյուս կողմից, որտեղ ես կանգնած չեմ:

----------


## anahit96

համաձայն եք այն մտքին,որ ,,Երջանիկ է նա,ով քչով է բավարարվում,,/ճապոնական ասացվածք/:Իսկ Լառոշֆուկոն ասում է. ,,Քանի-որ այս աշխարհում երջանիկ են քչով բավարարվող մարդիկ,ապա ինչքան դժբախտ են հարուստները,որոնց երջանիկ լինելու համար շատ բան է պետք:,,

----------


## Ամմէ

Մեծն փիլիսոփա Պլատոնը երջանկությունը բորոշել է այսպես  «Երջանկութունը ունեցածդ ցանկանալու մեջ է» , ես ինքս համակարծիքի եմ նրա հետ  :Smile: : Ես ինձ դժխտ չեմ համարում, այ եթե ես հանեմ նրան ինչի  երազել եմ , ես աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը կզգամ ինձ :Smile:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Մեծն փիլիսոփա Պլատոնը երջանկությունը բորոշել է այսպես  «Երջանկութունը ունեցածդ ցանկանալու մեջ է» , ես ինքս համակարծիքի եմ նրա հետ : Ես ինձ դժխտ չեմ համարում, այ եթե ես հանեմ նրան ինչի  երազել եմ , ես աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ մարդը կզգամ ինձ


Ինքդ քեզ հակասում ես  :Jpit: 

Եթե համակարծիք ես Պլատոնին, որ երջանկությունը *ունեցածդ* ցանկանալու մեջ է, նշանակում է դու արդեն երջանիկ ես՝ անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ ունես: Բայց եթե երազում ես ինչ-որ այլ բան ունենալ, որ հիմա չունես, բա երջանկությւոնդ ու՞ր կորավ: Նշանակում է, որ հիմա երջանիկ չես, ու ուզում ես երազանքիդ հասնել, որով և կերջանկանաս, հետևաբար Պլատոնին համակարծիք չես:  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (03.05.2012), E-la Via (28.04.2012), Ripsim (28.04.2012), ՆանՍ (28.04.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

չէ ախր ես նրա հետ համակարծիքի եմ դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ դա էլ ունենամ լրիվ երջանիկ կլինեմ, բայց դե հիմա դժբախտ է չեմ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## ՆանՍ

Մի բան կասեմ. բոլոր մարդիկ էլ երջանիկ են, բայց դժբախտ են յուրովի...

----------

Նարե91 (28.04.2012)

----------


## Ամմէ

> Մի բան կասեմ. բոլոր մարդիկ էլ երջանիկ են, բայց դժբախտ են յուրովի...


կա ճշմարտություն խոսքերիդ մեջ :Smile:

----------


## Մովսես

Մարդ երջանիկ է, երբ նա սիրում է ու սիրված է լինում:

----------


## mnowak

Ոչ, բայց չէի ասի որ դժբախտ եմ ... ուղակի անբախտ եմ

----------


## Մովսես

> Ոչ, բայց չէի ասի որ դժբախտ եմ ... ուղակի անբախտ եմ


Ո՞վ է քեզ մերժել:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

*Մոդերատորական.* *թեման այն մասին է, թե արդյոք դուք երջանի՞կ եք: Ուղղակի երջանկության մասին խոսելու համար համապատասխան թեման բացեք: Քանի որ թեմայում անխուսափելի է երջանկության մասին չխոսելը, դեռևս չեմ ջնջում ու չեմ տուգանում: Բայց հորդորում եմ այս թեմայում սահմանափակվել ՁԵՐ ԱՆՁԻ երջանիկ լինել կամ չլինելու մասին քննարկելով:*

----------


## mnowak

բոլորը ... մարդիկ ... մարդկությունը ...



> Ո՞վ է քեզ մերժել:

----------


## Նիկեա

Անիմաստ կլիներ կյանքը առանց մրցակցության առանց դժվարությունների:Իմ կարծիքով երջանիկ է այն մարդը ով կյանքի բոլոր փորձությունները  հաղթահարել է,ով ապացուցել է բոլորին իր հնարավորությունների մասին,ով ունի լավ ընկերներ,որոնք միշտ նրա կողքին կլինեն:Երջանիկ է այն մարդը ով գիտի պայքարել կռվել ու գիտի պատվով պարտվել:Ես ինձ համարում եմ երջանիկ մարդ:Գուցե շատերը ինձ հետ չհամաձայնեն,բայց ես կարծում եմ որ երջանկությունը հենց այդ դժվարությունների մեջ է:Ինչքան լավ ես քեզ զգում երբ հաղթահարում ես բոլոր դժվարությունները...

----------

soultaker (03.05.2012)

----------

